# Hermès Apple Watch Series 6 Space Black Full Review



## DougFNJ

Hey folks, just posted the full review of the Apple Watch Series 6 Space Black Hermès. I'll be periodically doing some reviews on WatchOS 7 features soon. Let me know if you have questions. The leather is amazing!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Looking forward to watching it tonight.


----------



## ronalddheld

Good review, Doug. The finish on that watch is very nice. Cannot see wearing leather straps on an AW.


----------



## DougFNJ

ronalddheld said:


> Good review, Doug. The finish on that watch is very nice. Cannot see wearing leather straps on an AW.


Thanks Ron, I couldn't wear leather straps on ANY watch for the longest time. Then I got the Monza and got a feel for premium leather. This just works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Doug, how expensive are those premium straps?


----------



## DougFNJ

ronalddheld said:


> Doug, how expensive are those premium straps?


On my Monza, they came with that watch, don't know the aftermarket coast.

On this, the straps can be purchased anywhere between $340-$540. Heft price, but they almost feel like a part of you when you wear them. When I've had leather straps in the past, I'm used to them being a bit stiff and a little harsh. These almost instantly mold to your wrist. I'm looking forward to seeing how they age. The only disappointing thing is that for Space Black, there is no deployment buckle available at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

They've even put the Hermes logo on the sport strap? Heh.

(still got my first version black Sport strap, with the bright steel pin instead of space black; NOT for sale  )


----------



## BarracksSi

5:10 -- I feel subversive now as I've installed the leather strap onto my Swatch with the buckle end on the 6 side. Did a little experimentation and it's a lot easier to put on than I expected it to be, using a grip similar to how I put on the AW's Sport band.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Another great review, Doug. Many thanks!


----------



## ronalddheld

Doug, what review is next?


----------



## DougFNJ

BarracksSi said:


> 5:10 -- I feel subversive now as I've installed the leather strap onto my Swatch with the buckle end on the 6 side. Did a little experimentation and it's a lot easier to put on than I expected it to be, using a grip similar to how I put on the AW's Sport band.


The funny thing is how Heuer/Tag Heuer puts the logo on the buckles upside down.



watchcrank_tx said:


> Another great review, Doug. Many thanks!


So happy doing these. Thank you



ronalddheld said:


> Doug, what review is next?


I just uploaded Suunto 7






I'm definitely doing to do the 2 solo watch straps this week, and I'll be doing the Frogman GWF-D1000 with Depth Sensor this week as well.

After that I'll be adding more Apple Watch content, Tag Heuer Autavia CY2111 reissue from 2003.

I'm getting my bezel swapped on my Rolex Explorer II, that will be coming up when I get that back. I got my brother in law's Tag Monaco, his Rolex Datejust, some Apple Watch content in between, and some G-Shock content when Topper sends me some. Going to be some fun content coming up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Good to see more reviews are coming. Cannot get to the Suunto until tonight.


----------



## ronalddheld

Good review, Doug. Which version of gorilla glass is it?


----------



## DougFNJ

ronalddheld said:


> Good review, Doug. Which version of gorilla glass is it?


Thanks Ron, I was looking all over the place, no mentions of the Gorilla Glass version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

No problem, Doig. That looks like the most comprehensive app I have seen.


----------



## DougFNJ

Suunto is a great company. I’ve been buying their watches for years starting with the old Microsoft Spot Watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Had a SPOT watch years ago, and a Suunto.


----------



## DougFNJ

I liked that watch, it was pretty handy, the marketing was terrible though


----------



## local_time

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chicharito

thank you for sharing


----------

